# Happy Birthday Day ~ Jackson



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

<span style="color: #000099">*My first shepherd from a breeder after a couple of rescue shepherds turned 7 years old today!!! 

<span style='font-size: 14pt'>Happy 7th Birthday!!!</span>

UCD, Ian "Jackson" vom Grunenfeld, CDX, TD, RN, BH, CGC*</span>

Jackson ~ six weeks old










Jackson ~ three months old (with Teal)










Jackson ~ now


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Happy Birthday handsome boy!


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

A BIG







to a very handsome boy!!!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Happy Birthday Hunk!


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Happy Birthday Jackson!

Lynn~ he looks fabulous!


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

to Jackson!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Happy 7th, Jackson.







You're one handsome guy!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

<span style="color: #6600CC">*Happy 7th Jacks!! It's been a pleasure watching you grow and mature into a wonderful companion..

Might need to bring the bite pillow out this weekend!!!*</span>


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

Belated Happy BDay!


----------

